# Would like your thoughts on OTTB mare



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my! Certainly eye catching.! The only thing that would concern me is the knee injury. It hasn't bothered her UNTIL her last race TWO days ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Tequila1233 said:


> Oh my! Certainly eye catching.! The only thing that would concern me is the knee injury. It hasn't bothered her UNTIL her last race TWO days ago.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I agree, certainly a big concern! The last recorded race I can find for her was Nov. 5, 2011 - so maybe the racing sites are not up to date, or that blurb was posted a few months ago. She was only started 4 times.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh okay. I would definatly go out there one day and look and take your vet with you and if the vet says she is fine I would take her


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The horse is not very close to me to go look at. I would apprecaite additional comments about her conformation - any glaring problem areas if she is sound on her knee?


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

She has beautiful conformation, nothing glares at me knee problem, but she is only standing still. 

I would be concerned about the knee issue as well, its only something that a vet would be able to tell you if she could come back from it or not. 

Only starting 4 times, and then the knee gave her issues suggests that it wasnt a strong joint to begin with, I know a lot of OTTB's that have started many times and retired sound (although there are just as many that that is not the case) Although beautiful, she is a stunner, you may take a chance and just keep in mind the fact that she may never be sound enough to do something as demanding as eventing. The jumps would put a lot of pressure on that knee. 

Again, a vet would be able to tell you more, if you are looking to only have one horse, I would definitely not move on her until she was evaluated by a vet.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

She is very lovely and I see why you like her!!

IMO she looks a little long in the Pastern and a tad low in the back. Neither those or the knee would be show stopper for me. Certainly for the price I would have your vet look at her and depending on what eventing level you're going for I would consider her, but not for their asking price. Very pretty mare!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely mare, get a vet's opinion on the knee & if she's what you want-negotiate,as the ad says.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Is it just me or do her back legs look "off"?
They just don't seem to match the rest of her body haha.


----------



## sprinkles716 (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw her while looking on canter usa! I really like her shoulder and head set. Overall her conformation is nice. I agree with you Blush, maybe the way she is standing?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I think she is a great looking mare, but she is pretty camped out in the back, her back legs are WAY out there for where I would think they would be placed on her body.


----------



## sprinkles716 (Feb 3, 2012)

She doesnt look like she would be an up-hill mover thats ideal for dressage though, and the injury :-|


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll take this one! ;P

Reverend Pachuco


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't like her. Nice neck, acceptable shoulder, but that's about all I like.

Functionally she's quite downhill, and HOLY LONG CANNONS Batman! I really don't like her hind legs, and with that knee problem... not for an eventer. Pleasure hack maybe, but not an eventer.

ETA; I also don't much like the bay gelding sonador posted. Also downhill and a bump on the tendon indicates weakness at best, previous injury at worst. Tendon weakness plus jumping equals breakdowns more often than I like. I would avoid any horse that has any hint of anything that may cause unsoundness, particularly in the legs, if I was looking for a jumper or eventer. Both of my horses have faults that would have made me keep looking, had I been looking for a higher-level prospect, but I'm not expecting much over 2'10" from my yearling and her offset knees, and when I bought Monty, I was looking for education and temperament more than a horse that was intended to be a long-term competition mount.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I find her a bit pigeon breasted and the angle at the point of shoulder a bit closed and the humerus (bone from point of elbow to point of shoulder) lays a bit flat (too low an angle). Her scapula (shoulder itself) is a bit steep but her neck ties in nicely to her withers and shoulder sort of covering this flaw up. 

She is weak through the loins and appears to be a bit light in bone and a bit tied in behind the knee (which would support her knee issue). 

Her hind leg conformation is very good.. low hocks, low stifle and so forth but the weak coupling to the pelvis almost guarantees that her hind leg will appear set too far back when she fills in. 

She is also a bit butt high for this conformation, but being young, some of that may change when she fills in, lets down and is no longer in racing condition.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I apprecaite all of you that took the time to give me your thoughts on this mare. Thanks you!


----------

